# pH storage solution



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Anybody know how to make your own pH electrode storage solution? 

I found this recipe, but I'm not sure its right for a Hanna pH meter...?
http://www.vernier.com/til/369.html
I have all of the chemicals but just don't know if this procedure is right for every pH meter?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

KCl + the pH 4 solution is correct for a pH storage solution.

I can't remember what molar the KCl solution should be used, but your link should be OK to follow their directions.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Left C. Anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Because there are several types of pH electrodes, it would be best if you follow the manufacturer's of your pH electrode directions and see what they recommend.

AES sells a storage solution, a cleaning solution, storage bottle, etc. for electrodes. I've used them with double junction Milwaukee and Pinpoint pH probes.
http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/543/Electrode-Care-Accessories/storage solution/0

Here is the Hanna Storage Solution: http://www.transcat.com/catalog/productdetail.aspx?itemnum=15014AN

By the way: a 1 Molar Solution of KCl is 74.55g of KCl in 1000 mL of Distilled water.


----------

